# para polarizar un microfono de solapa (o electret encapsulado)



## tatii87 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola buenas!

Tengo una pregunta sobre microfonos que he intentado encontrar en los foros ya existentes pero necesitaria una pequeña ayuda. Estoy realizando un proyecto entre manos en el que debo conectar un microfono, y decidí conectar un microfono electret ya que en todos sitios lo recomendaban y hay un monton de información sobre como polarizarlo y alimentarlo.
A la hora de ir a comprarlo, me dijeron que este microfono se podia encontrar encapsulado, conectado a un cable y a un conector mini-jack de 2 canales y neutro (lo que seria un microfono de solapa).

He probado el microfono en el ordenador y funciona correctamente. Pero mi sorpresa es, que para aplicaciones de electronica fuera del ordenador, hay que alimentar el microfono de alguna manera para polarizar el electret de su interior, de forma paralela a la toma de señal de audio. 
No he conseguido encontrar ningun montaje tipico ni de como alimentarlo, ni de como saber que parte del mini-jack es la salida de audio y cual la alimentacion... solo pone en las especificaciones del microfono que opera de 1-10V

Os adjunto la foto de el microfono de solapa en sí, por si ayuda.
Agradeceria cualquier ayuda sobre el funcionamiente de estos microfonos para usos de electronica, muchas gracias por su tiempo.
Tania


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 18, 2008)

en algunos equipos de sonido, para q este microfono piezoelectrico funcione, el positivo R y L deben ir unidos.
por ejemplo en las computadoras.

en otros equipos hay una resistencia de 10K desde el voltaje de alimentación hasta el positivo del microfono.

saludos.


----------



## Gradmaster (Nov 18, 2008)

Como menciona el camarada DJ Draco, la forma mas sencilla es usando un divisor de tension con una resistencia de 10kohm, la posible razon por la cual no puedas usarlo es que este tipo de microfonos son polarizados, ten cuidado de invertir la polaridad por que lo vas a quemar,  puedes identificar las terminales con un Ohmetro te dara una impedancia si esta bien polarizado.

exito con tus proyectos.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Nov 19, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> en algunos equipos de sonido, para q este microfono piezoelectrico funcione, el positivo R y L deben ir unidos.
> por ejemplo en las computadoras.
> 
> en otros equipos hay una resistencia de 10K desde el voltaje de alimentación hasta el positivo del microfono.
> ...



piezoelectrico=electret?


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gradmaster dijo:
			
		

> Como menciona el camarada DJ Draco, la forma mas sencilla es usando un divisor de tension con una resistencia de 10kohm, la posible razon por la cual no puedas usarlo es que este tipo de microfonos son polarizados, ten cuidado de invertir la polaridad por que lo vas a quemar,  puedes identificar las terminales con un Ohmetro te dara una impedancia si esta bien polarizado.
> 
> exito con tus proyectos.



la medida que se obtiene en el ohmmetro solo es la resistencia a la corriente directa no la impedancia.


----------



## tatii87 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola de nuevo!

Gracias por contestar tan rapidamente,   pero aun no me ha quedado claro un par de cosas!
He probado con el tester la resistencia que existe entre los terminales del mini-jack, y tanto entre la primera division del conector y la del medio, como entre la primera division y la de mas a la punta: existen unos 1160ohms (que se aproxima a la impedancia de salida que dice el fabricante) por lo que supongo que la primera division del mini-jack es el comun, pero sigo sin saber por donde debo tomar el audio y por donde alimentar el electret..  
y tambien la alimentacion que debo ponerle tengo algunas dudas, pero segun lo que he leido, seria algo aproximado a esto, no? (imaginad que el microfono tubiese 3conexiones, y lo he tenido que hacer tan pequeño para que me dejara colgar la foto  )

Gracias de nuevo por su tiempo,
Tania


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola Tatii87 espero esta página pueda serte de mucha utilidad http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/microphone_powering.html
Saludos


----------



## tatii87 (Nov 19, 2008)

Es justo lo que necesitabaaaaaaaa! Muchisimas graciass por todooooooo!


----------



## el tierno (Nov 21, 2008)

En mi caso yo utilice hace tiempo un microfono igual, tuve el inconveniente de que cuando lo ponia a la consola me porducia ruido , en tal sentido le hice un pequeño previo de mic usando un transistor y unos cuantos componentes (creo que el diagrama esta en este foro) y vaya que si funciono no tuve problemas inclusive aproveche las lineas R - de entrada del mixer con lo cual pues lo aproveche al maximo con 6 microfonos de estos para un set de tv .


----------



## clay (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola

Tengo los mismos problemas, y he probado implementar la mayoria de los circuitos de la pagina que compartieron:

http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/microphone_powering.html

Sin  embargo, no me funcionó nigun circuito; es decir no se por donde sale la señal de la voz en voltios. El conector del microfono que tengo es parecido al que ponen en las imagenes, pero estuve probando la continuidad entre los pines del conector y el multitester me marcaba continuidad entre el pin1 y el pin2, por lo que no se si esto es normal.

Les agradeceria me ayudaran a saber que circuito debo implementar para poder obtener la salida analogica del microfono.

Disculpen la molestia y gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2010)

clay dijo:


> ....Tengo los mismos problemas, y he probado implementar la mayoria de los circuitos de la pagina que compartieron:......


Aquí tienes un post sobre el tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-microfono-electret-28149/


----------

